# looking for more advice - puppy with older dog.



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would keep them seperated until Layla grows up a little. It's not fair for Lola to have to put up with that.

I'm having to keep my puppy seperated from my adult male for now. It is a pain, but not something I plan on doing forever, just until puppy gets out of his obnoxious stage.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would make sure to correct Layla and tell her to stop when she starts chasing ad playing rough with Lola. She needs to know what the boundaries are when playing. It might help to put a leash on Layla to stop her. 
And make sure to give some one on one time with both starting with Lola so she doesnt feel 2nd best.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

We are still waiting for old Dream to put Layla in her place... even at a year old, Layla is quite a pest. We can usually get her to stop, but one of these days Dream is going to get her and leave a scar, just like she did to Hurley. Dream and Hurley are best friends now...sometimes you need to let them work it out.

Been there , done that, and still doing it LOL.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We have to still give Lincoln time outs around Reno....he still does the wiggle bum thing in front of him while making his Chewbacca noises. Over the last month or so, we have been allowing Lincoln more time with Reno and Reno is becoming much more accepting of him. Reno has always had a soft spot for Austin so that's never been an issue. Reno and Lincoln have very different personalties!!


----------

